# Mitsubishi 4wd 16 hp tractor w/ 4' bushhog



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

OK, this is a FIXER UPPER. It is in NW Alabama. For someone with small acreage and a willingness to do some restoration on it, this could be the bargain way to own a tractor that can do the job. It is NOT for someone with zero mechanical aptitude, ability to do repairs or get them done.

The model is Mitsubishi 1600, which is the same as Satoh. 4wd with PTO (adapter to the American standard PTO comes with it). Rear hydraulic lift. Diesel, 2 cyl. The usual split L/R braking, it gears down and can supply tremendous torque. It just doesn't get stuck (at least I was never able to get it stuck).

The bad part - after the bushhog wheel failed a couple years ago I reconsidered the value to my keeping my hillside fields cleared and have let the tractor and bushog sit by the drive. I have always started it by shorting the solenoid (never got around to fixing the wiring on it since it is diesel anyway). Today I tried for 20 minutes to start it. No go, my guess is clogged injectors and old fuel. It did turn over nicely though, and has not seized up. Cosmetically, it looks rough with paint fade and crusty rubber parts but doesn't have any serious rust. I could spend under $300 and get it going again, or I could spend more and do the cosmetic work and redo the wiring, but I'm not planning to keep my steep fields so I really don't have the use for it that I did and selling it makes more sense, so someone can get use out of it. 

The bushhog is no-name but HEAVY gauge steel and a good gearbox. It needs a new rear wheel. I wore the axle support away, but tractor supply and other places should have a replacement. Otherwise I don't think you'll find a 4' bushhog that is more solidly built.

I'll throw in a 4' finish mower that needs a mandrel and some welding. I just need to get it out of the drive.

Price for tractor, bushog, and finish mower is $2,000 cash money *firm*, no 3rd parties, no dickering, yes I know it doesn't look great, and you really should be within a 100 mile radius from Lester AL unless you like long trips. I almost sold it two years ago for $2500 but was still thinking I would keep those fields clear at that time.

I'm putting it up for sale here first rather than Craigslist because I don't like fielding scammers and half-interested parties, but if you see this after Sept 30, 2015 it is likely no longer for sale, as I'll be doing CL or maybe an auction barn.

Send me a PM or email @[email protected]


----------



## jamesweese (Sep 21, 2015)

tractor, mitsubishtractor. Do you still have it. Can you send me 3 or 4 pictures?


----------

